# Perfecto vs. AGA tank/stand - your opinion requested!!!



## imported_heavensabvus1 (Dec 29, 2004)

I've been planning to upgrade my planted tank from a 65 gallon AGA/pine stand to a 120/high end cabinet dream tank for a long time. Turns out I'm going to be moving in one month, so this is the perfect time. I'd always expected to go with Oceanic, but they are virtually impossible to find without special ordering, and there's not enough time, so I'm going to have to make another selection. I've narrowed down the field to two possibilities for both the tank and stand but have a dilemma, as outlined below. I'd welcome your experience and or opinions!

Most desired aesthetics: high end cabinet and black silicone

Stand: The nicest stand I could find is the Perfecto Monterey in black. Second nicest is the AGA Modern Series in black. I like the Perfecto quite a bit better look-wise.

Tank: Only Perfecto comes with default black silicone on the 120 gallon tank. AGA will make it, but it will not arrive in time, so I would have to go with clear silicone.

Seems clear to get the Perfecto stand with the black silicone tank, but frankly, I'm a little scared of Perfecto. I have the impression AGA is better quality, although don't know why I have that impression. I've had several AGA tanks and never had a problem. AGA is 1/2" thick glass, Perfecto 3/8" glass. AGA bottom is tempered; Perfecto is not. I've also heard/read leaking/breaking stories of Perfecto online, although I do not know all the cirumstances involved. I'm terrified of having a problem down the line with a tank as it is so much water and I am a renter.

If the AGA tank will fits the Perfecto stand (some say it will, some say it won't and I am still investigating) I could do that and get the better stand and forego the black silicone and think of something else to cover what will become the algae seams. But if I do that I sacrifice my AGA warranty. Never had a problem with AGA, but nice to know I have a warranty anyway.

So:
1) Go totally with Perfecto (nicer cabinet, black silicone, but worry about breakage?)
2) Go totally with AGA (not bad cabinet, clear silicone, totally trust the tank)
3) Go AGA tank and Perfecto stand (but lose tank warranty).

What do you think? What's your experience with either? What would you do?


----------



## bobbittle (Jan 2, 2010)

Having worked at a pet shop for the last 8 years and primarily dealing only with AGA/Aqueon and Perfecto tanks, we haven't had a single return on anything larger than a 10g for leaking/breaking/anything. Perfecto is (at least used to be) made just north of Indianapolis so we use them for special orders (they'll make anything you want . 

If you have any doubts at all, go with the AGA tank and the Perfecto stand. The warranty isn't gonna help you that much if the tank breaks anyway.

And since you are renting.....make sure your landlord allows tanks of that size beforehand (if you haven't already). Many don't.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The AGA/ aqueon are a good value in tanks, but like just about all manufactors, thier stands are really lacking.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I got a perfecto, two moves and it is still brand new looking, cant say that for the bag of glass and cheap wood AGA uses.

I am very anti AGA from my times in the trade.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I've owned all three over the years, Perfecto, AGA and Oceanic. The only tank I've ever had spring a leak was a Oceanic 72bow I had set up for a mere 6 years.


----------



## imported_heavensabvus1 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you for your words of advice. It seems no one here everyone feels confident with Perfecto. If it weren't for my glass thickness concern, there's be no question I'd order the Perfecto tank and stand. I also heard a story that they have a little more green tint to them in the large tanks...but have no basis for whether that is true or not and none of the stories seem to have any in stock. Hmm. Anyone else to chime in?


----------

